# New Hampshire Reds



## Joanne (Jun 24, 2020)

I have read lots of conflicting information regarding New Hampshire Red chicken temperament. A number of sites describe them as sweet, gentle, and kid-friendly. Just as many sites seem to describe them as pushy, aggressive, food hogs. And I don't seem to find any middle ground. I wonder if there might be different strains of the breed, with very different temperaments? That could explain the contradictions I have been reading.

I do have a young NHR pullet, about 2 months old. She has been one of the calmest, sweetest chicks I have ever had, right from the start. And that includes Willow and Buff Orpington chicks!

What do you all think? Any experiences with this breed? Thanks for weighing in!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had none. Just what I've heard from others that have had them. Most have stated they were too aggressive for a mixed flock. 

That doesn't mean one can't be more of you would desire to have in your flock. I had Hamburgs, everything said they were flighty. Some were. Some weren't.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It always comes down to an individual bird in the end anyway. I would say just to keep an eye on her and if she does start going that way- well, pullets aren’t nearly as hard to rehome as cockerels!  
Being the only one it’s likely to exaggerate whichever direction she tends toward, at a guess. Not necc, but definitely just as likely. You’ll know if it comes to that point though. Sorry no official experience, just a bit of general.... good luck though! She may do just FINE as she is.


----------

